# Would you have an explanation for this mystery?



## Dalia

If the video is not faked? the man seems to come from nowhere?


----------



## pismoe

neat but its gotta be a trick in my opinion .


----------



## Dalia

It's impressive, I'm not an expert on whether or not it's true.

But I wanted to share it with you


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> It's impressive, I'm not an expert on whether or not it's true.
> 
> But I wanted to share it with you


I tried downloading the video so I could watch it frame by frame. The download keeps failing though


----------



## Crepitus

Dalia said:


> If the video is not faked? the man seems to come from nowhere?


Gotta admit that is wierd.  Two different camera angles showing the same thing kinda eliminates it being a video artifact.

I cannot explain it.


----------



## Death Angel

Because I'm bored, I downloaded it and viewed it frame by frame.  here is the first frame where he appears. Just fun with editing I believe






Here he is 7 frames later, coming out from behind whatever that is


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Yup there is clearly something blocking him from view by the way he appears.


----------



## Dalia

Death Angel said:


> Because I'm bored, I downloaded it and viewed it frame by frame.  here is the first frame where he appears. Just fun with editing I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is 7 frames later, coming out from behind whatever that is


Thank you Death Angel, it's possible ... but the pole is very thin can he hide behind? but it's true that if he is farther automatically he is slimmer and the man with the pink vest walk in front of him at the same time so otherwise it would be a fake?


----------



## Death Angel

Dalia said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm bored, I downloaded it and viewed it frame by frame.  here is the first frame where he appears. Just fun with editing I believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is 7 frames later, coming out from behind whatever that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Death Angel, it's possible ... but the pole is very thin can he hide behind? but it's true that if he is farther automatically he is slimmer and the man with the pink vest walk in front of him at the same time so otherwise it would be a fake?
Click to expand...

I think it is fake. The person editing the video introduced the man at that point.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

There are numerous such videos on youtube. Most have debunked versions.
One of the popular ones was a guy appearing in a lab coat and semi barely misses him on road. It was debunked some time ago.


----------



## Death Angel

iamwhatiseem said:


> There are numerous such videos on youtube. Most have debunked versions.
> One of the popular ones was a guy appearing in a lab coat and semi barely misses him on road. It was debunked some time ago.


Even with my limited skills, I could create a video lo like it.


----------



## g5000




----------



## 007

The fact that NO ONE appears surprised that a man just appears out of nowhere tells me this is some creative video editing.


----------

